# microclimate ministat 100, no heat?



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

hi everyone, i have a microclimate ministat 100, i brought it second hand and was told it worked, ive plugged it in and the power light turns on and off when you adjust it, so i know its not a fuse issue, but theres no power going to the heat mats at all, they are just cold, even when the stats turned up full. ive tried 2 different mats on it and tried the mats on another stat and the mats work. theres no obvious damage to the stat but does anyone have an suggestions as to how i could try to fix it?


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

hi ferret girl

If you give us a call on 01902 895351 we may be able to help you over the telephone. If not you can send the thermostat back to us and we will repair it for you free of charge.


----------

